# How to rig for fishing with Croakers?



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

Planning to go do some fishing at the spoil banks with croakers, and was interested in how you guys that fish with croaker rig your line?


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

i use a 14lb main line tied to a swivel with about 20" 15lb flurocarbon a small split shot right below swivel and a regular croaker hook


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anybody use the croaker clickers?


----------



## mikeyd3 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Croaker*

Carolina Rig is good. You can hook the Croaker thru the mouth or the back.


----------



## denapass (Mar 28, 2007)

I went with a friend of mine the other day, he used a croaker clicker, i didn't and he was hooking up 3 to 1. After about an hour i switched and my hookups also increased. I don't know if they make a difference with lively croaker but i think they help when your croaker is not so strong anymore.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

A swivel with 1 1/2 ft leader line and a Kahle 4/0 Croaker Hook...some times a salt shaker tied on above the swivel.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

What is a croaker clicker ? GC.


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

how many inches in length are the croakers ya'll use? i've never thrown croakers, but i do use shrimp sometimes and unfortunately catch croaks occasionaly with them- sometimes being pretty small ones. i've always thought about rigging up on the bottom with one of those, but still don't know if they're too big? thanks.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

4" to 6" croakers, but a little bigger won't hurt. hook em between the anal fin and center line. I had good luck today using no. 6 treble hooks.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

I free line them on a #4 Khale hooked through the middle towards the tail end.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm scheduling Croaker 101 class's right now. Class size will only be 1 to 4 people. You will learning everything about croakers. From catching them, keeping them alive, rigging them, how to fish them, how to actually hook a trout while using them. And best of all, a nice haul of fish to bring home as your graduation gift. Hurry, only two more months of croaker season left.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

ask "The Driver"!


----------



## Big Blue (May 21, 2004)

After fishong Baffin Bay for several years, the guides there use # 6 croaker hooks, usually Lazer-Sharp. Hook the croaker between the anal fin and center line as noted above. Then pop your rod several times - this makes the croaker "croak" attracting the trout. After popping your rod, hold the rod tip vertically and when you feel a nibble lower the rod tip and free spool to allow the troout to run. Count from ten to fourteen before setting the hook. Trout take the croaker into their mouths and kill it and them swim to wash the croaker down their throat. If you set the hook on the original bite you will pull the croaker from their mouth.

Big Blue


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

big blue, i can't count that high, do you think it would be ok if i counted from one to four? jk


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

MattyMaster said:


> ask "The Driver"!


And sign the Petition while you are @ it.............


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

use either a carolina rig or a texas rig. use just enough weight to get the croak on the bottom without anchoring it. let me say trout do not nibble lol. once you fell the thump the fish will either pull the rod tip down, in which case you dip the rod tip with them and then set the hook. if you feel the thump and then nothing and the line goes slack reel like hell and set the hook once you feel a little tension on the line. use a kahle or croaker hook in the 3/0-5/0 size depending on how large of a croak.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

12-14lb mainline to a swivel. You might want a 1/8 oz. egg weight on the main-line above the swivel for casting distance. Next - 20-25lb leader (18-24 inches) to 3/0 or 4/0 kahle or croaker hook. You can add a colored bead or two above the hook for flash and noise. "POP" your rod occassionally as indicated in other posts on this thread to make the croaker "croak" plus it adds to the presentation of the bait.

All the above learned from a popular guide in the Galveston Complex.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

I dont' know OCD...Fished all day Sunday with the bastits and didn't catch a thing. Should have use Gulps I guess.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

AGREED!! I only use arties but friends that fish with me use bait all day long.....TO EACH THEIR OWN! BTW I know my buddies just freeline the croaker with lazer sharp hook think maybe a 4/0.....Good Luck


----------



## piercomber (Oct 21, 2005)

*croaker clicker*

Never used croaker clicker before, can anybody share their rigging method.


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

Taking my wife and kids fishing without live bait is a complete and total waste of my hook baiting, line untangling, gut hooked fish unhooking, boat driving, anchor cleaning time.....

I would like to try some croakers sometime with the kids. Do the bait stands usually have them or do you catch them with a cast net? If you cast net them where is the best place to look for them?

Thanks


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

winmck said:


> Taking my wife and kids fishing without live bait is a complete and total waste of my hook baiting, line untangling, gut hooked fish unhooking, boat driving, anchor cleaning time.....
> 
> I would like to try some croakers sometime with the kids. Do the bait stands usually have them or do you catch them with a cast net? If you cast net them where is the best place to look for them?
> 
> Thanks


We always buy them at the bait camps, but you usually need to get them early because they run out (it seems) fast.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

If you want Croaker, particularly on the weekend, be there by 5am, at least at Eagle Point. I used to get there at 4:30, when I fished weekends.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

*Croaker Supply*

If you get to the bait camp late and croakers are all gone . . .chase down a shrimper and get them off the boat . . .same price as on land.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

What is a croaker clicker?


----------



## jt142 (Mar 8, 2008)

Would Rusty Hook (on the west end)have croakers?


----------

